# SET(M) Supporting documents?



## laurayang (May 27, 2011)

Hi,

I need to apply for an SET(M) visa next week (my current spouse visa FLR(M) expires on the 21, June), I've been reading the posts and understand there are new rules being introduced. I got the impression that there is some kind of financial threshold requirement (such as you need to have an annual income of £22,400 or something?). I've been reading carefully about the application form and the guide, no where it says about any financial threshold?

Please could anyone tell me what documents I need to submit?

My understanding from reading the application form and guideline is that only the following documents are needed:
1. Passports (applicant and partner)
2. photos
3. 6 documents under joint names for the past 2 years for proof of living together
4. marriage certificates
5. financials? (what's required here, how much money do I need to have?)
6. life in the uk test result 

Thanks in advance!

Laura


----------



## Leanna (Oct 22, 2012)

laurayang said:


> Hi,
> 
> I need to apply for an SET(M) visa next week (my current spouse visa FLR(M) expires on the 21, June), I've been reading the posts and understand there are new rules being introduced. I got the impression that there is some kind of financial threshold requirement (such as you need to have an annual income of £22,400 or something?). I've been reading carefully about the application form and the guide, no where it says about any financial threshold?
> 
> ...


The new financial requirements were introduced for anyone who applied to enter the UK on a settlement visa on or after April 6, 2012. I'm assuming since you're eligible for settlement as of 2013, you entered the UK before the changes were implemented, so you don't have to worry about meeting those requirements (ie. income of £18,600 for no children, £22,400 for 1 child, etc). 

I'll let someone with more experience in application SET(M) chime in with more feedback regarding the specifics of your application. Good luck!


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

Leanna said:


> The new financial requirements were introduced for anyone who applied to enter the UK on a settlement visa on or after April 6, 2012. I'm assuming since you're eligible for settlement as of 2013, you entered the UK before the changes were implemented, so you don't have to worry about meeting those requirements (ie. income of £18,600 for no children, £22,400 for 1 child, etc).


Provided your visa application was in by 8th July 2012, then you are still under the old rules and the new financial requirement doesn't apply. 



> I'll let someone with more experience in application SET(M) chime in with more feedback regarding the specifics of your application.


You need to meet the maintenance requirement, which states that after taking away your housing costs (rent/mortgage and council tax), you have £112.55 left each week. You need to supply last 6 month-worth of bank statement and pay slips, plus declare your housing costs. By completing the current SET(M), which is for those under the old rules (those under the new rules won't be ready for settlement till at least 2017), you will give the required information to meet the requirement.


----------



## LaraMascara (Oct 19, 2012)

I just did this not too long ago - we included 6 months of bank statements, even tho they ask for 3 months - not print outs from the web, the ones that were mailed to us, because that was what they wanted - and our council tax bill, and our lease. Also, the mail is supposed to come from 3 different sources. All 'officially recognised' from the list they provided - we included mail from 6 different sources, and we included extra mail, just in case - they kept ALL of the copies of our mail, so I think the mail is very important! 
Oh, and copy EVERYTHING. One for you, in case they claim you did not send the something, and one for them. 
Also, we clipped everything together, originals on top, and copy in back, with 'Copy' written on it in red. No staples.
And, I wrote them a little letter. I said our names, what we were applying for, when our last visa was granted, our wedding date, how much our rent is, and what our monthly council tax is, and what we had left every month for 6 months in our account after subtracting our rent and council tax - the general idea is that you are fine if you have 450 a month after that combined amount - but with kids I think it is a bit more, not sure tho. 
I said in the letter that we have not applied for any public funds. I included my arrival date in the country and the date the original visa was granted. I provided them with a list f the document we were supplying them with.
Also, if you are divorced, you would need those papers, and if you had changed your legal name, you need that too. 
We did not need those but if you do need them they have to be official and stamped. 
Do not forget to sign the photos in black ink, and the application form too. 
I think you need to send a return envelope if you are mailing it in... ? 
Also, you need to copy both of your passport pages - all of it that has anything on it. 

I hope that helps!
xoxoxox


----------



## Leanna (Oct 22, 2012)

Sorry, ignore my date, brain wasn't working! Not April, 8th July 2012 as Joppa rightfully said.


----------



## LaraMascara (Oct 19, 2012)

OH! Also, we did a bank draft for the fee, made out to 'Home Office' I believe... because often people had reported that even tho they called their bank, and told them to expect that charge, the banks did not allow the large amount to be processed - we were afraid our card would be declined, and then the visa would be declined, so we paid in a bank draft. 

I'm not sure what the payment options are for the mail in - so check that - oh, and different locations accept different forms of payment, so even for the in person, if you decide to do it that way, if you can get the appointment, check that! 

And, if you are doing it in person, be sure to call the next day to pay the 100 quid booking fee, or they cancel the appointment, and print out your appointment confirmation email, and bring it - you need it to get in the building.


----------



## laurayang (May 27, 2011)

LaraMascara said:


> I said our names, what we were applying for, when our last visa was granted, our wedding date, how much our rent is, and what our monthly council tax is, and what we had left every month for 6 months in our account after subtracting our rent and council tax - the general idea is that you are fine if you have 450 a month after that combined amount - but with kids I think it is a bit more, not sure tho.



Thanks very much LaraMascara, and congras for getting your settlement Visa! Where did you find the info of £450 leftover every month? I can't find it anywhere on the UKBA web. My husband and I both work, we have £450 left over easily every month if we count both of our income, is that OK? Or does it have to be my income or his income only?

Thanks!! xoxo


----------



## laurayang (May 27, 2011)

Joppa said:


> Provided your visa application was in by 8th July 2012, then you are still under the old rules and the new financial requirement doesn't apply.


I got my FLR(M) visa in June, 2011 so I assume I'm under the old rules?



> You need to meet the maintenance requirement, which states that after taking away your housing costs (rent/mortgage and council tax), you have £112.55 left each week. You need to supply last 6 month-worth of bank statement and pay slips, plus declare your housing costs. By completing the current SET(M), which is for those under the old rules (those under the new rules won't be ready for settlement till at least 2017), you will give the required information to meet the requirement.


Thanks Joppa as always! You are such an expert! It's always very reassuring getting answers from you. Please where does the UKBA say about maintenance? I read the SET(M) Application form and the guideline doc, I can't find any info regarding maintenance. Please would you be able to give me a link? Thanks.


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

laurayang said:


> I got my FLR(M) visa in June, 2011 so I assume I'm under the old rules?


Yes.



> Thanks Joppa as always! You are such an expert! It's always very reassuring getting answers from you. Please where does the UKBA say about maintenance? I read the SET(M) Application form and the guideline doc, I can't find any info regarding maintenance. Please would you be able to give me a link?


It's buried deep on UKBA site, but it's here:
http://www.ukba.homeoffice.gov.uk/s.../idischapter8/section1/annexf.pdf?view=Binary


----------



## ndht24 (Jul 21, 2013)

*Set (M) visa*



Leanna said:


> The new financial requirements were introduced for anyone who applied to enter the UK on a settlement visa on or after April 6, 2012. I'm assuming since you're eligible for settlement as of 2013, you entered the UK before the changes were implemented, so you don't have to worry about meeting those requirements (ie. income of £18,600 for no children, £22,400 for 1 child, etc).
> 
> I'll let someone with more experience in application SET(M) chime in with more feedback regarding the specifics of your application. Good luck!






Hi,
I think you got Ilr for ur wife and kids.
I m also applying for set(M) next week .I got my flr(M) in aug 2011.should i need to meet financial requirements.if yes than how much.My husband is British citizen.

Pls if u know any thing share me..
Thanks


----------



## Akak (Sep 17, 2012)

ndht24 said:


> Hi,
> I think you got Ilr for ur wife and kids.
> I m also applying for set(M) next week .I got my flr(M) in aug 2011.should i need to meet financial requirements.if yes than how much.My husband is British citizen.
> 
> ...


You don't have to have a minimum salary but:

1. Add up all your and your husband's salary(s) AFTER TAX and NATIONAL INSURANCE.
2. Add any Child benefit to it.
3. Add any CTC and WTC to it.
4. If you have taken yearly figures, then divide the total figure by 52 you will get how much net money you get each week.
5. how much rent and council tax you pay every week/month/year. If you have a yearly figure, divide it by 52.
6. IF you subtract your WEEKLY rent and council tax FROM your net WEEKLY money receipts, this should be more than 128.85 if you have no children, 194.84 if you have once child, 260.83 if you have 2 children. IF more than 2 you have to add 65.99 for each child you have to get the figure you have to exceed.


----------



## Akak (Sep 17, 2012)

*CTC and WTC*

Hi guys,

I am writing on behalf of my friend who is british and his wife is Pakistani. They have to apply for ILR - SET (M) in a month's time. But at the moment they are not receiving any CTC or WTC despite being eligible for that. They thought that his wife wouldn't get the visa if he got that benefit. But anyway, if he now starts getting the CTC and WTC he will exceed the weekly threshold after taking rent and council tax out. But does he have to have been getting CTC and WTC for the six months or so.

What I mean to say is that if his net weekly earnings are 400 including CTC and WTC and Child Benefit, does he have to have been getting 400 net for a period of time or is it okay to just be claiming it now?

Your help is much appreciated.

AKAK


----------



## kcasmir (Jan 17, 2015)

*Kcasmir*



LaraMascara said:


> I just did this not too long ago - we included 6 months of bank statements, even tho they ask for 3 months - not print outs from the web, the ones that were mailed to us, because that was what they wanted - and our council tax bill, and our lease. Also, the mail is supposed to come from 3 different sources. All 'officially recognised' from the list they provided - we included mail from 6 different sources, and we included extra mail, just in case - they kept ALL of the copies of our mail, so I think the mail is very important!
> Oh, and copy EVERYTHING. One for you, in case they claim you did not send the something, and one for them.
> Also, we clipped everything together, originals on top, and copy in back, with 'Copy' written on it in red. No staples.
> And, I wrote them a little letter. I said our names, what we were applying for, when our last visa was granted, our wedding date, how much our rent is, and what our monthly council tax is, and what we had left every month for 6 months in our account after subtracting our rent and council tax - the general idea is that you are fine if you have 450 a month after that combined amount - but with kids I think it is a bit more, not sure tho.
> ...



Please can someone advise what they mean by 6 documents from 3 different sources. I just don't understand it. How can I produce 6 documents out of 3 sources for instance Council tax, Bank Statement and Water Bill. How do I get 6 document out of this?
Please help.


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

If you get joint letter/statement/receipt, it counts as two, and if you get a single document, it counts as one. So if all your documents are joint, you need three documents, and if all your documents are single, you need six documents, or a combination of the two.


----------



## makzee (Jun 25, 2012)

I have a quick question regarding set m application: 

I applied flrm in may 2011 but it came in feb 2012 so am i eligible under old rules or new ? 

Second question is: is it mandatory to get letter from the employer for ilr application ? Or just last 6 months salary slips will do ? 

Thx


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

It should be under the old rules, but the way to check is to see how long your visa is valid for. If it's 27 months, then you are under the pre-9th July 2012 rules. If it's 33 months, you are under the new and have to renew it for further 30 months before going for ILR. In either case, your visa will have expired by now, so have you overstayed?
You won't need a letter from employer under the old rules, but you do for the new.


----------

